
Show HN: Lexigram – combining Alexa and Kodi - m0ngr31
https://lexigr.am
======
m0ngr31
Years ago I developed an Alexa skill that allowed a user to use their voice as
a remote control for Kodi.

The setup process was lengthy and was difficult for most people. Earlier this
year I developed a webapp that would allow people to bypass all that and just
enter their information into my app. However, Amazon refused to publish the
skill because anything Kodi related must be promoting "piracy".

So finally, I developed a cli to make the setup as easy as possible and so
Lexigram was born.

The skills are Kanzi for remote control, and Koko for streaming music.

Please let me know what you think!

